# Poor rabbits



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just seen this hutch on ebay, I am actually tempted to buy it for firewood, I cant belive anyone would make that let alone think that it was suitable for 3 rabbits, poor little buns.3 Tier Rabbit Hutch! on eBay (end time 09-May-10 18:41:09 BST)


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I wouldn't keep a rabbit in a hutch this size ....far too small but with a few sets of steps going from bottom to top and a black out at the top I'd use it for my piggies xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aw thats a pathetic size for a bunny


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh no, that's terrible!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

2ft by 1.5ft and no where near enough height for any rabbit. I would hate to even put a mouse in 1 of those.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor bunnies that are stuck in that


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:scared: My pet carriers are bigger than that


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

And they said its for breeders so they are suggesting you put two rabbits in each section.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I've seen some like that advertized and worse even, you know the iron cages with wire floor


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

shutterspeed said:


> I've seen some like that advertized and worse even, you know the iron cages with wire floor


it's disgraceful what some people put their bunnies/animals through!

Hows Rufus?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thats disgusting!! 2ft wide!!    I wouldnt put any animal in that thing.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> And they said its for breeders so they are suggesting you put two rabbits in each section.


If breeding buns were kept in them it would only be 1 bun 

They are horrible!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

frags said:


> If breeding buns were kept in them it would only be 1 bun
> 
> They are horrible!!


 hmmm can you tell I know nothing about breeding buns?, so would it be after they had bred?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you seen they have a few ferreting and lurcher dvds for sale, about getting rid of rabbits? And a tiny three tier hutch? Makes me a bit suspicious.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Have you seen they have a few ferreting and lurcher dvds for sale, about getting rid of rabbits? And a tiny three tier hutch? Makes me a bit suspicious.


Yeah that is very suspect isnt it!


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

an ex friend of mine used to keep her buns in hutches like these,she is a breeder and has over 50 buns in cages like these in her garden.disgusting


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> an ex friend of mine used to keep her buns in hutches like these,she is a breeder and has over 50 buns in cages like these in her garden.disgusting


 poor poor rabbits


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

i know they only get cleaned out once a fortnight as well.it used to make me heave going in their rabbit shed.i looked after them for a week whilst they were away,and i HAD to clean them out,it took me almost the whole week to get through them all and it was soooo disgusting.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't believe that actually got 10 bids!


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

i wouldn't put one of my guinea pigs in that either.I don't think it's suitable for any animal.:scared:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

It sold too


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

crofty said:


> It sold too


I wish I had the money spare, I would have loved to burn the flippin thing.


----------

